# Mit Java-Programmen Geld verdienen



## H2SO4 (4. Nov 2009)

Ich habe hier mal eine allgemeine Frage:

Mit was für Programmen lässt sich durch den Verkauf heut zu Tage noch Geld verdienen in Zeiten von OpenSource, Freeware etc.?

Gibt es hier Leute, die mit dem Verkauf von in Java geschriebenen Programmen Geld verdienen?

Lasst mal eure Meinungen hören.


----------



## SlaterB (4. Nov 2009)

siehe auch
http://www.java-forum.org/jobboerse/90500-suche-mehrere-java-programmierer-inen.html


----------



## H2SO4 (4. Nov 2009)

Das war weniger als Gesuch zu verstehen, sondern eher als allgemeine Fragestellung.

In welchen Bereichen sich mit Java-Programmen Geld verdienen lässt, s.o.


----------



## kirdie (4. Nov 2009)

Meinst du jetzt, dass du in einer Firma arbeitest, die in Java entwickelt? Sowas gibts sicher ne ganze Menge, habe auch bei einer Praktikum gemacht. Oder meinst du, dass du sozusagen auf Bestellung für andere Leute Javaprogramme schreibst?
Auf jeden Fall denke ich, dass es da sicher genug Möglichkeiten gibt und geben wird.
So habe ich mir z.B. bei einer Nebenfachvorlesung eine Anwesenheitsunterschrift geholt, wurde gleich gefragt, welches Hauptfach ich studiere (Informatik), ob ich Java programmieren könne, und gleich darauf ob ich für ihn arbeiten möchte, weil er dringend einen Javaprogrammierer sucht (waren in dem Fall GUIs für psychologische Tests). Die Abteilung hatte dann leider doch kein Geld mehr aber ich bin sicher, dass sich da immer etwas findet.


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (4. Nov 2009)

Ich versteh die Frage nicht ganz:


H2SO4 hat gesagt.:


> In welchen Bereichen sich mit Java-Programmen Geld verdienen lässt, s.o.


In allen in der sich mit Softwareentwicklung Geld verdienen lässt, würd ich sagen?


----------



## kirdie (4. Nov 2009)

ModellbahnerTT hat gesagt.:


> Ich versteh die Frage nicht ganz:
> In allen in der sich mit Softwareentwicklung Geld verdienen lässt, würd ich sagen?



Vielleicht ist das ja eher so eine rethorische Frage und der OP möchte nur seinen Frust kundtun, dass er momentan nichts findet oder so...


----------



## Landei (4. Nov 2009)

Finde ein (echtes) Problem und löse es.

Open Source und Geldverdienen schließt sich übrigens nicht aus. Manchmal sponsorn Firmen ein Open Source Projekt, von dem sie selber profitieren. Außerdem lassen sich z.B. für Eclipse, NetBeans u.s.w. kostenpflichtige Plugins schreiben.


----------

